# Using Geocities for Picture Posting



## Noel (4 May 2004)

Thanks to Neil CFD now trying Geocities as a photo source.
Let's see if it works






Rgds

Noel


----------



## Noel (4 May 2004)

Well it works, need to find out how to resize.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Chris Knight (4 May 2004)

Red X for me


----------



## Adam (4 May 2004)

Can't see it either.

Perhaps hosting them here is a better option after all!

Adam


----------



## Noel (4 May 2004)

Sorry Adam,

Confused...what are you on about?

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Gary H (4 May 2004)

Can't see yer pics, mate  

Red X inna box..

Gary


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

I get the red X in a box too :?


----------



## Anonymous (4 May 2004)

Red 'X' for me too, even right clicking it and choosing Show Picture doesn't work. However, right clicking it, choosing Properties gets me the URL of the pictures' location and it's a massive picture :shock: of .... I can't be bothered to wait for it to load


----------



## DaveL (4 May 2004)

Here is your problem

If you've already created an index page, and you're still receiving the "Page Not Available" page, your page may have been suspended for violation of our Terms of Service, if any of the following statements are true: 

Pulling files from your GeoCities account to a location outside of Yahoo! GeoCities, such as auction sites, message boards, and other web sites.

This is from the GoeCities site.  

Check with your ISP, they many give you some WEB space to 'play' with. I am with BT and my pictures are all in this free space I get from them. :lol:


----------



## Noel (4 May 2004)

And I thought Red X was a imaging application....And I'm not jesting.
I can see the picture, just that it's a bit on the large side (like scrolling 2 miles in an Easterly direction just to get across it)
Never saw the Geocities T & C, so will try my own ISP (Virgin, who seem to finally have got their act together) although most of it is way above my head.
What say you, Neil CFD? Have you tried posting from Geocities?
As mentioned before tried Uploadit, which seems to work for you, if I can find out how to sneak in below their file size threshold.

Rgds

Noel, suffering from imaging information overload.


----------



## DaveL (4 May 2004)

Noel,

the red x in the box is a picture place marker used by the browser to show it could not load the picture.

I have a copy of Paint Shop Pro (PSP) that I use to get the images from my camera down to a size for posting. There are two parts to this, the size in pixels on the screen and the file size. If you are using Micro$oft Internet explorer, try this. 
Find one of my pictures, right click it and select properties, it will give you the dimensions (I use 512*384 or 384*512) and the size of the file. The JPG file format uses a lossy compression to reduce the file size. I set it to 50% in PSP, my pictures are 20-30K in size and I think still have enough detail. This should work on most pictures, letting you check the sizes. (It does not work in the gallery).
Hope this is useful, ask if you need more help 8)


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Thanks Dave. we'll see what I can come up with.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2004)

Noely

Are you getting my messages - no repy yet??


----------



## Roger (5 May 2004)

Oops- forgot to log in....

Noel - sent you three messages!

Rgds.


Roger


----------



## chiba (5 May 2004)

I had a google around and found myimgs.com, which is where my avatar image now lives. Free, and seems to work OK.


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

Hi Noely,

Well, I'm sorry I hadn't spotted that about Geocities  - I just tested mine and it worked fine, so I thought it was OK. Sorry Noely  

It might be worth a go on UploadIt again, Noely - if the images are bigger than 200kb, they are probably a bit big for the forum (especially us dial-up users  ) Like Dave, I use Paint Shop Pro which does a really good job of jpeg compression without noticeably affecting the image quality, so for a given resolution, your image file size comes out smaller. Older versions of this program are occasionally put on computer magazine cover disks and they work fine - I am using a bought copy of version 5 which is ancient history now, but still works on Win2000 and WinXP.

Also I'd check out Chiba's suggestion of myimgs.com - I will have a look too - thanks Chiba!

NeilCFD


----------



## Neil (5 May 2004)

Just checked myimgs.com and the free version is limited to 10 files  

NeilCFD


----------



## Noel (5 May 2004)

Hey, no worries Neil. Will get it sorted eventually.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## chiba (5 May 2004)

Sorry Neil, looks like it's handy for avatars and few choice piccies only. Then again, ten piccies is ten thousand words! :lol:


----------

